# c'est un/une... que (démonstratif)



## Kafel

Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire une phrase de la fameuse pièce de théâtre, Antigone de Jean Anouilh. Créon parle à Antigone pour essayer de la faire changer d'avis concernant sa volonté de donner une sépulture digne à son frère mort. 
" C'est (en parlant de la vie) une eau que les jeunes gens laissent couler sans le savoir entre leurs doigts ouverts."

Voici pour le moment ma traduction : 
" Es una agua la que los jo'venes manan sin saberlo, entre sus dedos abiertos."

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## josepbadalona

Bonjour, 

à mon avis, manar ne va pas = c'est l'eau qui jaillit, pas les jeunes qui jaillissent l'eau !
(una fuente mana agua, una persona, no ...)

je dirais "dejan fluir"
le "que" ne fait pas partie de la locution "c'est ... que"; c'est un simple relatif cod : es un(a) agua que los jóvenes .. et le "c'est " est une simple définition

attends qaund même d'autres propositions


----------



## Kafel

Tu es sûr qu'ici le "que" se traduit par "que" en espagnol ?
Sinon merci beaucoup de ta réponse.


----------



## Kafel

Cela me semble pourtant être "la que".
Je viens de retrouver la leçon de grammaire :

" Si le 'que' désigne une ou des choses, on le traduit par 'el que', la que (pluriel : los que, las que)"


----------



## horusankh

Kafel said:


> Cela me semble pourtant être "la que".
> Je viens de retrouver la leçon de grammaire :
> 
> " Si le 'que' désigne une ou des choses, on le traduit par 'el que', la que (pluriel : los que, las que)"


Salut,

Si tu veux mettre "la que", il faudrait ajouter une virgule: "Es un agua, la que los jóvenes...", et ça voudrait dire: "C'est une eau, celle que les jeunes gens...", si non, sans virgule, c'est "que" tout seul.

En ce qui concerne "fluir", c'est possible, mais il me semble qu'il y a un sens de perte ou de gaspillage (de l'eau ou de la vie), donc je propose:

"Es un agua que los jóvenes dejan escapar, sin saberlo, entre sus dedos abiertos."

Saludos.


----------



## Kafel

Pourtant désolé d'insister sur ce point de grammaire, mais il y a même un exemple :
" Fue aquel proyecto el que realizo' Gaudi en 1910."
---- C'est ce projet que Gaudi réalisa en 1910.

Si vous le dîtes, je veux bien vous croire, seulement cela m'inquiète car il s'agit d'un livre de grammaire espagnol assez pointu : La grammaire de l'espagnol de A à Z (livre proposé au étudiant en BTS ou Deug)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Kafel:

Es...el que, la que, lo que: représentent un démonstratif (ce, cette, celle,, celui... : C'est  cette eau (précisément) / C'est l'eau (pas autre chose) qu'ils laissent couler entre leur doigts.

Es un / una... que: c'est un/une... que

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été très claire 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Kafel

Ah d'accord, je vois. En fait, ce qu'il faut surtout étudier dans l'expression c'est le déterminant.
Si celui-ci est indéfini (renvoie à n'importe quel chose), alors la tournure, c'est ... que ne change pas en espagnol.
Si par contre il est défini (ou renvoie à une chose bien précise), il faut rajouter un substantif pour montrer cette modalité : el que, la que, lo que...


----------



## Gévy

Oui, c'est ça, Kafel. C'est quand tu pourrais dire: celui que ou celle que (et pas un autre). Donc un objet ou personne bien déterminés qui excluent toutes les autres.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## horusankh

Salut,

Je ne veux contredire personne, mais, même là, je crois qu'il manque une virgule. 

Tu peux le voir dans le "Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas", sous "pronombre relativo":
_"..._*1.2.1.*_ Cuando no lleva preposición, se construye siempre sin artículo, tanto en oraciones explicativas como especificativas..."_
_"...Solo si la oración es explicativa y tiene valor apositivo, el relativo sin preposición va precedido de artículo: «Este es mi primo Pedro. Bueno, Pichichi*,* *el que* trabaja en el ministerio»_ (MtzBallesteros _Pisito_ [Esp. 1990]). _..."_
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ C'est aussi comme Gévy l'a expliqué. Excuse-moi s'il semble que je veux imposer mon avis. Pas du tout, en fait, je ne suis pas contre la forme "la que", je signale juste qu'il faut mettre une virgule pour le faire.  ​

Saludos.​


----------



## Kafel

Non bien au contraire, tu as raison de nous faire part de tes sources.
Merci encore une fois. 
Je tiens à féliciter tous les modérateurs et les administrateurs et les anciens de ce forum qui semblent passer beaucoup de temps à nous répondre et à nous donner leur avis.
Un grand bravo à ce forum qui a l'air de fonctionner à merveille.


----------



## horusankh

Kafel said:


> Sans vouloir te vexer, horusankh, je me permet juste de corriger ta dernière phrase.
> 
> "Pardon, ce que j'ai écrit à l'instant(tout à l'heure) était à propos de ce qu'a écrit Kafel (ou de ce que Kafel a écrit) . Je n'écris pas assez rapidement.


Je n'ai pas écrit "á l'instant" justement parce-que j'écris trooooop lentement. Ce n'est pas vrai, je plaisante, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gévy

hola Horusankh,

El prpósito de este foro es justamente el intercambio de ideas. Y si no estamos de acuerdo, pues es normal decirlo, para ver luego cómo resolver las dudas. 

El tema de la coma, como te lo dice el DUE, es cuando retomamos la idea despues de un inciso o en inciso. De hecho, me parece que complican un poco las cosas, ya que un inciso siempre viene entre dos comas (que yo sepa). 

Es mi vecina, la que vive enfrente, que me dió esta noticia.

Es mi vecina, Pepita, la que me dió la noticia.

Pero: Es una vecina la que me dió la noticia.

Así que la presencia o no de una coma depende de la estructura de la frase.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

Permets-moi de revenir sur un exemple qui me choque
" Fue aquel proyecto el que realizo' Gaudi en 1910."

je dirais sans hésitation:
Fue Gaudi el que realizó aquel proyecto
dans lequel "el que" est sujet de realizó

mais ton exemple me parait "bizarre", je ne sais pas pourquoi...
sans doute parce que "el que " est cod ????

Gevy, o alguien más, por favor ...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Josep !

L'exemple ne me choque pas, Josep. C'est peut-être parce que tu pars d'une idée distincte que la structure te gêne.

C'est ce projet-là que Gaudí réalisa en 1910. (En 1910 Gaudí reálisa seulement un projet et c'est celui-là). 

Or, tu pars de l'idée de préciser qui réalise le projet, c'est là que la structure ne correspond pas à ton attente et que tu changes (sans hésiter ) la phrase pour qu'elle ait le sens que tu lui avais trouvé:

Es Gaudí el que realizó aquel proyecto.
C'est Gaudí qui réalisa ce projet.

Enfin, je crois que le problème se trouvait seulement là.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

No me acabas de convencer...
Je comprends mieux l'idée, grâce à tes explications, Gévy, mais alors je dirais "aquel proyecto fue el que..."

Je viens d'éplucher dans google une centaine de résultats de  "fue"  "el que realizó" et je n'ai trouvé que la structure dans cet ordre avec le sens de "celui que" et pas dans le sens de "c'est ... que". Je sais que google n'est pas toujours fiable, mais ... 
Ou alors, avec une virgule, en conclusion. On décrit un batiment et on termine : "Fue aquel proyecto, el que realizó Gaudi en 1910", mais on retombe dans le sens de "celui que" 

En tout cas, merci, et encore bravo pour ce forum !
un besote


----------



## Gévy

Coucou, Josep !

Comme je commençais à ne plus être top sûre de ce que j'avançais, je suis allée chercher dans un de mes vieux bouquins, jajajaj... Je te transmets des exemples d'auteurs connus:

- Eran malas noticias las que le daban (R. del valle Inclán)
- De mi niñez no son precisamente buenos recuerdos los que guardo (C. J. Cela)
- Era una tarea ardua la que echaba sobre sí, pero al propio tiempo no estaba exenta de atractivos (M. Delibes)
- Era una impresión pueril e irracional la que el golfo había experimentado... (J. Suárez Carreño)

Son ejemplos sacados de *Syntaxe de l'espagnol moderne*, J. Coste et A. Redondo (Ed. SEDES, 1965)

Je ne sais pas si ça t'aidera à y voir plus clair, mais je n'ai plus d'arguments personnels, bouahhhhhhhh....

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

Me rindo...
Muchas gracias por tu (pa)ciencia ...
Puesta en quinto lugar después de las tuyas, es verdad que la de Gaudi no suena tan mal ...Cuestión de enfoque, por cierto.

Josep


----------

